
Multi-Dimensional Analog Literals in C++ (2006) - santaclaus
http://www.eelis.net/C++/analogliterals.xhtml
======
mietek
Thanks. I’ve been looking for this for a while.

Why would anyone release their work into the public domain, and at the same
time, disallow their site from being included in the Internet Archive?

[http://eelis.net/robots.txt](http://eelis.net/robots.txt)

------
jordigh

        <Eelis> i could implement a "geordi, fix my code" command, and
        still most people would remember me for those cursed analog
        literals.
    

geordi is an IRC C++ bot that Eelis made in Haskell. It parses and runs C++:

[http://www.eelis.net/geordi/](http://www.eelis.net/geordi/)

Since it actually can parse C++, it can be given C++ editing commands,
although you have to know the C++ grammar in order to give it those commands.

------
vinkelhake
Eelis has also written the IRC bot geordi. The bot "evaluates" C++ snippets by
compiling them with GCC (or clang), executing the resulting binary in a
sandbox and pipes the output back to IRC. It's heavily used in C++ channels on
multiple IRC networks.

[http://www.eelis.net/geordi](http://www.eelis.net/geordi)

~~~
stinos
Apart from seeing IRC still being mentioned quite often here and in other
tech-oriented places, and a bunch of nostalgic feelings, this might be the
final thing that is going to get me to pick it up again were I left it like 10
years ago: no idea this existed, but seems really valuable. Linux/Windows
client recommendations anyone? Servers?

~~~
jordigh
I favour Hexchat. Freenode is where a lot of the hacking talk happens, but not
all; irc.mozilla.net and irc.gnome.org are other possible networks you might
want to visit for "serious business". OFTC is another network where e.g. Clang
and Debian things happen.

------
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
Wow. Fantastic idea.

Mathematica includes geometrical objects. However, scaling won’t modify an
objects dimensions so scale and size isn’t captured graphically.

------
agumonkey
Ha I always find a way to forget the term for this. So thanks for bubbling it
up.

